# cutting window openings into brick faced house



## Mr. D (Jun 7, 2006)

I have to cut some windows into a house that is faced with brick.

My interior walls are all gutted, so I framed the window R.O.'s
Then drilled holes in the four corners so I could see the R.O. from the outside. Added 1 1/2" around the perimeter and cut brick with diamond blade so I would have framing exposed for my window nailing flanges (to be trimmed in aluminum to match other existing windows.)

Then I chiseled out perimeter bricks and cleaned up the mortar so i could re-install bricks with a finished edge for new window opening.

I ordered some L-angle steel to support the bricks above window opening & new limestone window sills to match existing sills. All about to be installed.

Am I missing any steps here? My H.O. came to me today with three numbers of different masons & asked if I knew what I was doing. She is concerned because I have about $300 into cutting a 6'x2' & 2'x5' opening all cut and prepped for finishing brick work. I thought that seemed like a reasonable price.


----------



## North Country (Jan 14, 2006)

Method is appropriate, price seems reasonable, is this a contract bid or T&M?


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 7, 2006)

T&M
I have three windows total and figure about $1600 total cut installed finished and done.


----------



## North Country (Jan 14, 2006)

I find it very hard to work on T&M with homeowners, where they know what your rate is, maybe that is why she is having a problem, she thinks it can be done cheaper. Does she know you are figuring about $1600.?  (If this is labor and material it may be too cheap!) In my experience, I find it much easier to calculate my time and give a fixed price, that way they know up front what it's going to cost and I'm usually ok. Not sure if that would've worked in your situation, but once you finish the windows and she see's how things are going together correctly, she'll probably be happy.:thumbup:


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks North Country. I thought I'm on the right track. Seems like I'm always posting to check my sanity. I think I am giving a really good deal too. H.O. was probably a little stressed today. Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## Dave-Raleigh (Jun 12, 2006)

Sounds like a very reasonable price considering you did the rough framing, limestone sill, install of the window, etc. You may have even short changed yourself. Reworking the dovetailed half bricks can ber a challenge sometimes too. 

Charge her for the haul away and dump fee too.


----------

